

How State Budgets Are Breaking Schools - Bill Gates - entangld
http://www.ted.com/talks/bill_gates_how_state_budgets_are_breaking_us_schools.html

======
entangld
From a societal perspective, education is infrastructure.

But unfortunately, America is in a prisoner's dilemma where individual
interests are eating away at our ability to see the big picture (i.e. -
educating poor people who will be in even larger numbers in a few decades).

